# "Your delivery station is moving to SODO" (uaw4) Anyone else?



## AniG (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello, 

I've been driving for Amazon prime since December and overall i really like it. I got this email saying my station is moving from downtown Seattle to SODO seattle and was searching for any information I could find out about our online when I found this forum. 

Does anyone have any information about SODO (uaw4) ?

Looking forward to reading and learning here! Thanks!


----------

